# Fog machine as a humidifier.



## pussum (Jan 26, 2008)

I went out and bought a humidifier today and it doesn't work. I returned it, but the store I bought it from had no replacements. That store is the only store in my area that sells humidifiers in a thirty mile radius. I was wondering if I could use my fog machine as a replacement. Instead of using the special fog machine juice that comes with it could I just fill it with water instead and use it as the humidifier? Would this cause any trouble?


----------



## JeSus (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you tried it out? im not exactly sure how fog machines work. I know you add a liquid, but i dont know how the machine turns that into fog >_<


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 26, 2008)

did the store have a suitable replacement or another style/brand of humidifier. IMO i would look for another one before i take the chance at ruining the fog machine.


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 27, 2008)

if your going to put a fog machine in the grow room you'd better get some strippers to go with it.  


just put a container of water under the light.  like a dish or cup or somethin.

plus there's different kinds of humidifiers.  cold air or evaporative, etc.?

the one i have just blows cool wet air. you don't even see the moisture evaporating.  i use that one in the summer to help lower temps and add humidity.  they are usually the cheapo ones.  work fine.


----------



## pussum (Jan 27, 2008)

all good ideas.

As far as a replacement, when I said they didn't have any, I meant they didn't have ANY. Not one. So I have to wait for them to get new ones.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 27, 2008)

By the way, what is the percentage of humidity in the room without the humidifier?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 27, 2008)

dude fog machine might effect how much light hits your plants.....or light intensity or something.
   It would be sooo cloudy in your grow room.

 I have fogged my whole house b4 with a single fog machine.
  to fill a room with fog it takes like 4 mins......
 Just spray your plants with water or buy a humidifier...


 and plus last thing you need is thick Fog leaking out of your house....... Its sketchy enough growing weed........adding in a fog machine is just going to make things harder...

    Growroom+Plants+water+ FOG MACHINE =    ~Jigga what?~


----------



## pussum (Jan 27, 2008)

Well the humidity in the room is like extremely dry.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 28, 2008)

pussum said:
			
		

> Well the humidity in the room is like extremely dry.


 
Did you get a reading?  Dry is actually better, it triggers the plant to produce even more resin to protect itself from the dry environment.  Try to get a reading, you have a hygrometer or something you can stick down there to find out what the percent is?  Even one of those wall "weather stations" usually have air pressure, temperature and humidity.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 28, 2008)

Yo Ho Pussum,
  I like things kept simple, here is a simple solution to bringing up the humidity, Get a shallow pan, like what you would have on the bottom of a plant container for catching the excess water right ?
  Fill it with small stones, or pieces of broken clay pottery, then fill with water, leave some of the stones sticking out above the layer of water. Allow your fan to blow over the top of the stones and this will put moisture in the air for you.
  You can control the amount of moisture with +/- on the stones part, and the amount of air passing over said stones.
SIMPLE
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 28, 2008)

pussum said:
			
		

> Well the humidity in the room is like extremely dry.



 I realize that, just spray them with water regularly....its what i do...never had a problem.

 Or get that green almost styrofoam bricks....they are kinda hard, but smush easy if you press on em........soak it in water and put it in your grow room so the light hits hit.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 28, 2008)

I use a fogger for a humidifier but it's not the big club type foggers but these. Fogger/Mister.


----------



## pussum (Jan 29, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I use a fogger for a humidifier but it's not the big club type foggers but these. Fogger/Mister.



You = genious. I have two of those dumb things laying around. The only problem I see is that along with the mist it kind of shoots the water way high into the air and splashes it all over, but I think if i put one in a deep bucket and the fan in front of the bucket it should blow the mist out and into the grow chamber.

Woo!!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Jan 29, 2008)

take a fogger fill it with just water then put some piping coming of the end so as to funnel it up wards as it cools it will fall over top of ur plants u could even put an end cap on the pipe with holes to all the water vapor to escape at various points like a sprinkler system, but instead of jets of water coming out it will be water vapor misting.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2008)

I found something really deep and wide keeps you from having to replace water a few times a day.


----------



## godtea (Jan 29, 2008)

Fog is going to give you a lot of condensation , your going to have problems there.
 I agree with the KingK. pans of water in a closed space . The humidity level will be alot closer to what is healthy


----------



## pussum (Jan 31, 2008)

I had two huge buckets of water in there and the humidity gauge still was reading dry. I turned to mister on and it took it to the level I wanted it to be at after about twenty minutes of being on so I will leave it on while I'm home than shut it off when I leave or go to bed. I don't want to leave the potential for water to build up while I am gone and start a fire or something.

To avoid condensation all over my mylar I filled the bucket up to the point where the mist just barely squeeks out of the water and into the jet stream of the fan and into the chamber. I will keep the water level constantly high so I can control the condensation build up.


----------



## godtea (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like a good approach


----------



## pussum (Feb 3, 2008)

So far so good. This entire weekend I have kept the water level pretty high and the humidity has stayed perfect.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds great dude, I'm glad that has worked for ya. The idea being to get something going. I like what BBP has there too.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

